# Ideas for adding porch roof...pics!



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.diychatroom.com/album.php?albumid=50&pictureid=274


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, what's with all the short courses in that existing roof? 

Anyways, not a difficult design, you basically have to decide what pitch you want. Generally we wouldn't go less than 4/12 but you don't have snow so you could consider going less. If that's the case, I would recommend covering your new deck in a torchdown or Liberty or Flintlastic SA system. 

Back to it, decide what you want for pitch and take the front left corner as your layout reference (actually I think I would hold back a foot or two at least) and go from that corner up to the valley with that pitch, come across the main deck to the other valley and back down to the same point as you started. 

Can't tell you how to frame it from here but can tell you the roofing aspect. Everything from the eave to about two feet above your finished deck line needs to be torn off before framing. Once the deck is complete, install one of the above mentioned systems to the new deck and run it 18" to 2' up the existing roofs. Then drop down to the valleys and transition and tie in new shingles to match up with the old ones.

It's do-able and a fairly simple framing job for an experienced framer.


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

sounds good, i also posted in the construction thread with some crappy drawings depicting exactly what you said, which is what i figured was the way to go.....thanks!

(and if you have a sec, check that thread out and see if that is in fact what you were describing, thanks!)


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

lol, yes they are crappy drawings but you are getting the idea. Yes, it will be a low-slope transition sort of like your first picture.


----------

